# Conexion  Salidas PLc  a un Relay



## Jose_Aedo (Jun 4, 2012)

Muy  buenas tardes Amigos
Mi  inquietud es la siguiente tengo este plc

referencia SR3B261BD 

el datasheet de este PLc lo encuentran  al final de esta pagina

http://www.datasheets.org.uk/SR3B261BD*-datasheet.html#

Mi  duda es la siguiente tengo estas 2 salidas del  PLC: la *Q9* y  la *Q6* estas salidas al activarlas desde la programación del plc deben activar un relay  o rele que esta conectado o  funciona a 12 V, aquí dejo la imagen de este relay

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/341638627/JQC_3F_T73_PCB_relay_12V_10A_5PIN.jpg

según se  no puedo conectar este relay a las salidas del  PLC directamente o SI?
como lo  hago

Otra pregunta:
Utilizo las entradas de ese mismo plc el SR3B261BD desde la I1 hasta la I4, 
la idea con estas entradas es conectarle un  final de carrera sencillo o un pulsador de propósito general  aquí dejo una imagen 

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/images/f/f4/Pulsador01.jpg

la conexión que iba a realizar era así una pata del  pulsador a 5voltios VCD i la otra pata del pulsador a las salidas del plc, me han  dicho q no debo conectarlo  así , que debo hacer un ''Divisor de Voltaje'', si es  eso verdad como  hago ese divisor, como conecto ese pulsador a las salidas del plc
Nota: según catálogos los plc aceptan dispositivos en  configuración PNP o NPN, hasta aki  llegue.

si me pudieran colaborar con  circuitos se los agradezco


muchas gracias por sus respuestas y  atención


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2012)

Amigo, para entenderte mejor sube un esquema del conexionado, y podremos ayudarte.


----------



## RolandoDMT (Jul 31, 2012)

Amigo el PLC del que hablas es un relé programable Zelio de la marca Schneider Electric, ese modelo tiene una alimentación de 24 VDC, por tanto las entradas I1, I2, I3... IG son también de 24 VDC, no puedes poner el switch a 5 VDC y la otra pata a la entrada, porque lo va reconocer como '0' lógico en todo momento, según la hoja de datos el voltaje asegurado para que sea '1' tiene que ser mayor a 15 VDC, por lo que la conexión correcta sería una pata a 24 VDC (compra una fuente o fabrica una, aparte este PLC también necesita una alimentación de 24 para funcionar) y la otra a la entrada Ix que quieras, la corriente que ingresará al relé y pasará por el switch sería I=24/(resistencia de entrada), para algunas es de 7,4Kohms y otras de 12Kohms, osea 3,25 mA ó 2 mA según la hoja de datos. Para asegurar el '0' lógico necesitas un voltaje menor a 5V, si dejas abierto el switch internamente es reconocido como cero y no como alta impendacia, así que por eso no hay problema.

Respecto a tu primera consulta, las salidas que tiene este PLC (Q1, Q2, Q3, ... QA) son de tipo relé, quiere decir que son contactos que se cierran o abren dependiendo la lógica que programes, no son salidas de volatje, para entederlo mejor es como si tuvieras un cable roto dentro del PLC que se une cuando el programa lo ordena, tienes dos borrnes para cada salida (a excepción de las últimas que tienen un solo común para las 3 últimas), a uno de los bornes puedes poner cualquier voltaje que esté entre el rango de 5-30 VDC ó 24-250 VAC, en tu caso le conectarás 12 VDC y en el otro borne el A1 de tu relé, asegúrate de que la corriente de accionamiento de tu relé sea menor a 5A según la hoja de datos (aunque estoy 100% seguro que es muchísimo menor), el A2 de tu relé conectalo con la tierra del PLC, osea el -24VDC.


----------

